# Help with kitten!!!



## Liivayyyy (Aug 30, 2013)

I need some help or advice on a naughty kitten. We have never let her in the bedroom at night and she should know by know its a definite no go!! But she wakes us up every night at 3am, 4am, 5am 6am. And as you can imagine its getting very very irritating. Telling her off does no good because if we get out of bed and go to her she thinks she's gotten what she was after and doesn't understand why we are telling her off. Of course we check she has everything. Toys out. Food. Water. Clean litter tray. She must just get bored and want us up. She scratches at the bedroom door and meows very very loud. We have even bought and HUGE wooden board and covered the door way leading to our bedroom thinking she wouldn't be able to jump it as she's a 5month old kitten and doesn't jump very far. We know she can get on the kitten tops but this is much higher then that. And she found a way to get over it!!! Of course she waited until 5am to wake us up doing it!!! :mad2:

My boyfriend is getting to the point that he wants to get rid of her if it carries on. We don't know what to do!!


----------



## sashski (Aug 14, 2011)

Welcome to the world of kitten hood! 

We had exactly what you're going through times2! 

Ill be honest we never really found a solution apart from letting them in. My 2 just wanted snuggles! There was the odd occasion where they wanted an extension of their racetrack  but most of the time they wanted legs to sleep on! 

It will improve I can tell you! 

Do you wear her out before bed?


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

My female adult cat is allowed upstairs with me and the male stays downstairs with the living room door closed. I don't hear him scratch at the door downstairs on a morning so I think that's what you'll have to do with your kitten. Don't get rid of a kitten just because she's waking you up at 5am there is always a way around these little problems.


----------



## Liivayyyy (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm not going to get rid of her!! But she's doing my boyfriends head in. I have told him its because she is a kitten blah blah blah. We are not going to give in and let her in our bedroom. No way!! We are going to stand our grand and be just as stubborn as she is being. It would be fine she did it every so often but it's every night for the last... At least 2months. We tried telling her off by it didn't help at all. It made her worse!! If we tell her off she goes grumpy and 100x worse. If we stay quiet and make no noise eventually she goes away. Last night it took her 2 hours to stop and leave us to catch up on sleep. She doesn't help herself as if she wakes me in the middle of the night. I lie in for longer which she doesn't like. I won't get up early if she wakes me unless I have to. We don't get up to her in the middle of the night. We have never let her in the bedroom at night and never will!! I was just seeing if anyone had any advice to stop her or something!!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Liivayyyy said:


> I'm not going to get rid of her!! But she's doing my boyfriends head in. I have told him its because she is a kitten blah blah blah. We are not going to give in and let her in our bedroom. No way!! We are going to stand our grand and be just as stubborn as she is being. It would be fine she did it every so often but it's every night for the last... At least 2months.* We tried telling her off by it didn't help at all.*
> 
> You can't tell cats off. They are not like dogs who are prepared to acknowledge a higher authority, provider of food and fun. As far as cats are concerned they ARE the higher authority. You provide her food and fun because it is your duty to do so. And you should be grateful that she lets you.
> 
> ...


The (serious) alternative is to get another kitten. She will then have company and someone to play with and snuggle up to. They may take a week or two to get used to each other, and you will hear your house being used as a racetrack and jungle gym every night, but they will wear themselves out and settle to sleep, and if you can ignore the noise of them playing you'll get your rest, too.

Our two used to race each other up and down the stairs the minute the lights went out - I swear they grew extra legs as the number of footsteps we hear was a damn sight more than could be produced by eight tiny paws! But you won't have that problem if you are confining your cat/s to one room. TOP TIP - don't leave any Ming vases out.

Personally, I love a cat on the bed, but each to their own.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Restrict her to her own room at bedtime so she's not wandering around bored.

Give her a good 30-40 min play session, laser pointers, DaBird and other interactive toys are great for getting their energy out. Followed by some raw or wet food, then time for bed.
I have a very high energy breed and even my young kittens sleep through the night using this routine. They also have several play sessions through the day and of course lots of attention. Along with their other toys out, which are rotated so they're always new and exciting.


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

We had a similar thing with Marcel, I think its a kitten thing! We shut Marcel in one room at night with all the things he needed, but he scratched up the carpet and ruined it! :frown2: 
Now, you say you aren't giving in, no way. Like its a battle of wills, but she won't see it like that, your kitten will just feel lonely. You could like someone else said and gte another kitten or you could let her in, give her the love and reasurrance that she needs and then you'd all get some sleep!


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Liivayyyy said:


> I was just seeing if anyone had any advice to stop her or something!!


So shut her in the living room downstairs? Last time I checked my other post I was telling you to do that, I think.  You might hear a bit of dashing about, sorry but this is what kittens do. They are predominantly night time creatures. My adult female has just adapted to sleeping more at night.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lostbear said:


> The (serious) alternative is to get another kitten. She will then have company and someone to play with and snuggle up to. They may take a week or two to get used to each other, and you will hear your house being used as a racetrack and jungle gym every night, but they will wear themselves out and settle to sleep, and if you can ignore the noise of them playing you'll get your rest, too.
> 
> Our two used to race each other up and down the stairs the minute the lights went out - I swear they grew extra legs as the number of footsteps we hear was a damn sight more than could be produced by eight tiny paws! But you won't have that problem if you are confining your cat/s to one room. TOP TIP - don't leave any Ming vases out.
> 
> Personally, I love a cat on the bed, but each to their own.


Agree here another kitten is defo the answer.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Hb-mini said:


> We had a similar thing with Marcel, I think its a kitten thing! We shut Marcel in one room at night with all the things he needed, but he scratched up the carpet and ruined it! :frown2:
> Now, you say you aren't giving in, no way. Like its a battle of wills, but she won't see it like that, *your kitten will just feel lonely.* You could like someone else said and gte another kitten or you could let her in, give her the love and reasurrance that she needs and then you'd all get some sleep!


Exactly! Poor little thing has been with her mother and litter mates, and then suddenly she's in a new place with people who give her lots of fun during the day (I assume), but abandon her at night,leaving her with no warm body to cuddle up to. Please remember - she is just a baby.


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Also...there is nothing as lovely as kitten cuddles in bed! Since Marcel sleeps upstairs with me, we have an incredible bond.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Hb-mini said:


> Also...*there is nothing as lovely as kitten cuddles in bed*! Since Marcel sleeps upstairs with me, we have an incredible bond.


And those lovely gentle little nose-kisses they give you! They are so sweet.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Much as those who *can* stand having the cat on the bed is lovely - my husband can't or he has asthma attacks, and I don't get any sleep. It is *okay* to not have the cat in your room.

So the solution. Play with her before bed time and save her best/ biggest meal for then. Make sure it's either quality wet or raw so will take a while for her to digest. Then settle her, with the radio on, the kitchen door closed, in a bed with a teddy for company and leave her to it and don't give in. Buy the boy friend some ear plugs. It can be done, and once she is used to the routine (and make it a daily routine) once good night, bedtime is said, and the door closed she will know it's time to settle.

All of my cats sleep downstairs. Even the kittens now understand the bedtime, lights out, door closed routine and don't fuss.


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

spid said:


> Much as those who *can* stand having the cat on the bed is lovely - my husband can't or he has asthma attacks, and I don't get any sleep. It is *okay* to not have the cat in your room.
> 
> So the solution. Play with her before bed time and save her best/ biggest meal for then. Make sure it's either quality wet or raw so will take a while for her to digest. Then settle her, with the radio on, the kitchen door closed, in a bed with a teddy for company and leave her to it and don't give in. Buy the boy friend some ear plugs. It can be done, and once she is used to the routine (and make it a daily routine) once good night, bedtime is said, and the door closed she will know it's time to settle.
> 
> All of my cats sleep downstairs. Even the kittens now understand the bedtime, lights out, door closed routine and don't fuss.


Yes of course this is true also. Marcel started off sleeping downstairs but he wrecked my carpet, the kitchen I felt was too small for him to be in all night, so I suppose I did give in, I've got used to it now though and I love him in the room with me. 
Shut in a room downstairs is the first thing for OP to try I'd say, so she doesn't feel shut out just from them.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Is there a reason she's not allowed in the bedroom at night??? I'm sure if she was allowed in then she wouldn't keep waking you, do you and your boyfriend have full time jobs that mean she is left during the day as you both go to work???

p.s. boyfriend getting fed up, don't get rid of kitty, get rid of boyfriend


----------



## Jaaquo (Aug 30, 2013)

lostbear said:


> You can't tell cats off. They are not like dogs who are prepared to acknowledge a higher authority, provider of food and fun. As far as cats are concerned they ARE the higher authority. You provide her food and fun because it is your duty to do so. And you should be grateful that she lets you.
> 
> Of course it did - you are on borrowed time as far as she is concerned. They will not tolerate insubordination


To Lostbear.
To think a cat is higher than you in the house hold is crazy. You are the master who provides them food, we as the owners are not there to feed them on their terms, I feed my cat as regularly as possible but on my own times, I.e plus or minus a few hours. 
Cats are stubborn creatures however they must learn they are the pet in the house and not the master. Why we should be grateful to feed them is a new one for me! She should be grateful she is getting fed and given food by me...her master.

Of course you can tell a cat off, if u do it like the mother would by using the scruff of the neck they learn not to do anything naughty. Your cat must rule the roost in your house! But then each to there own, if you want to be controlled and ruled by an animal which licks there own arse then that is up to you!

I don't let my cat sleep on the bed as it is horrible to sleep in a hair covered bed, I want at least one room in my house to be clean and not have any cat hair everywhere. 
Why you let a cat wonder all over you at night is beyond me.

To llivayyyy 
I think u need to do as others said and just wear her out before bedtime, and leave her a big meal before bed time and before long she will know to settle.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Jaaquo said:


> > You are the *master* who provides them food, we as the owners are not there to feed them on their terms,
> 
> 
> Not sure if your post is serious?
> ...


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

chillminx said:


> Jaaquo said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if your post is serious?
> ...


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Jaaquo said:


> To Lostbear.
> To think a cat is higher than you in the house hold is crazy. You are the master who provides them food, we as the owners are not there to feed them on their terms, I feed my cat as regularly as possible but on my own times, I.e plus or minus a few hours.
> Cats are stubborn creatures however they must learn they are the pet in the house and not the master. Why we should be grateful to feed them is a new one for me! She should be grateful she is getting fed and given food by me...her master.
> 
> ...


Oh dear!

If you are posting this as a serious comment on my (light-hearted post), can I suggest you chill a little more?

But it's a fact that cats do not respond positively to being smacked or shouted at, and will become very unhappy, depressed and uncommunicative.

I like my little cat on our bed, and my husband doesn't mind one way or another, so on the bed she is. If he didn't want her there, I wouldn't let her (despite what some people may think, Mr lostbear does have a voice in our home :001_smile You don't want your cat on the bed - that's fine by me. I'm not going to tell you what to do in your own house. Your cat/s won't suffer for it, so I'm okay with that.

And it is my personal opinion that the only reason human men don't lick their own arses (or BolliX) is that they can't reach.


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Our cats are allowed on the bed during the day, but not overnight as I'm a light sleeper and they fidget and start scratching at things in the middle of the night. We sometimes get a whiny cat at the door wanting it, but we just ignore him/her and they get bored and go destroy the sofa or something  

On the rare occasion I have shouted at my cat, usually when they're about to destroy something, they don't even pay attention to me and I'd never dream of physical punishment. Aside from the fact I disagree with it, I'd no doubt end up coming off worst! :biggrin5:

Although we have two now, we got them separately as kittens and while they cried a bit at first, they soon settled down. We made sure they had enough space to safely play, toys, food and water and made sure they were tired out during the day so more likely to sleep overnight. In the morning, we would open the door and let them come on the bed for cuddles, then we'd get up and give them breakfast. Having two does really help though, they amuse themselves a lot and if I was going to get cats again after my lovely furries go, I'd def get two at the same time. In my experience, they're not any more work than one. Slightly more expensive, but worth it for my sanity!


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

When Whisper was a kitten she was put into one room at night with her last meal of the day, a bed, litter tray and toys. I made sure she had a good 20 - 30 mins of play before bed on top of lots of play in the daytime. This became her routine and she still does it now, although she doesn't need the play time now as she goes out during the day and wears herself out. The only time we had a problem with her was if she hadn't had enough play during the day to wear her out, then she would wake in the early hours and scratch at the door. Your kitten needs a bedtime routine, can you confine her to one room? The play is really important to tire her out.


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

I notice you said there was food out as part of your checklist. I wonder if you are free feeding / letting her graze. I would take the supper plates up before going to bed. At 5 months she does not need food left overnight. You might be missing a trick. Feeding times are an important part of the daily rhythm and rituals if you want to align the cats activities with your own. Could you tell us what your evening routine is with her?


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I am lost for words, really, all I can say is some people just not cat people and maybe shouldn't have them , they are there to be petted, and stroked, and loved, not told off, kittens are babies


----------



## Liivayyyy (Aug 30, 2013)

So you most of you disagree with every thing I have said and few of you have actually experienced what I am talking about. I was chatting with a friend and actually showed her this forum and all of your posts. She was disgusted with some of your responses. Some of you have been very rude. I'm not posting on here to be told I shouldn't own a cat. I'm posting for advice which some of you actually have done thank you, it's very much appreciated!!!

For the rest of you it's your own opinion on having a cat in the bedroom at night and if you wish to tell them off when they are being naughty. My cat bailey knows mostly what she can and can't do because we tell her off. She is actual very well behaved because he have been teaching her by fussing her when she does good (e.g when we call her name and she now responds because she knows her name). When I say telling off I DO NOT mean shouting and smacking!! Most the time I will see her doing wrong and say he name and she looks at me and stops. It she carries on then I pick her up firmly say no and put her back down and usually she gets the hint. 

My bedtime routine is playing with her for around 30mins to tire her out (maybe I need to do it for longer) and before I go to bed i put her last meal out. I feed her 3 times a day but leave out dry food during the day which she nibbles and her meals and wet food which she really looks forward to. (Gravy meals) she eats it all up.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Is it possible to try shutting her in one room so she can't get to your bedroom door? I really think she would then associate this room as meaning bedtime. You say you feed her 3 times a day, what time is the 3rd meal? If it's around tea-time maybe you could make it a bit smaller and add a 4th meal at bedtime so she is more full up then. 30 mins is a good amount of time to play to tire her out as long as she has also had a good amount of play during the day too. How old is she?


----------



## Liivayyyy (Aug 30, 2013)

I just wrote her last meal is at bed time. We feed her at breakfast (when we get up) at tea time (around 5-6.30) and bedtime. Which is why the dry food is always out. We both work full time (my work is mostly late finishes eg 10-11pm) so when I get home we have a play and do last feeding time and off to bed. I live in a open space bungalow and the bedroom and bathroom are the only doors!! The kitchen has an arch way and the lounge is all open plan. But we shut her out of the bedroom at night. We have tried to design a board to go across the arch way leading to the bedroom and bathroom. But the first night we used it she climbed straight over it waking us at 5am (we are working on making it bigger). She's only 5months old so lots of playing is needed and lots of teaching. Which she is doing very well at. Even if I didn't want to play with her you have no choice when she runs around the place. All over the sofas. Most the time she wares herself out with little help from myself or my partner!!


----------



## Liivayyyy (Aug 30, 2013)

jaycee05 said:


> I am lost for words, really, all I can say is some people just not cat people and maybe shouldn't have them , they are there to be petted, and stroked, and loved, not told off, kittens are babies


For example all of this is plain rude!! I would never ever tell a person 'you shouldn't own a cat/dog/pet' everyone does it different. Just because its not your way does not mean I should not have one. You a plain rude and shouldn't be posting on here if you feel that way! How are they suppose to learn if you don't show or tell them by telling them off and praising them!! Bailey has learnt lots from me doing so. All I do is say her name firmly and she knows what's wrong and she stops. It's the tone of voice you say it in. If I'm happy with her or calling her for fuss and call her name in a higher more playful pitch and she comes running to me or my partner. Because she has LEARNT what it means. I honestly don't know when people started getting so goddamn rude!!


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

If you are both working full time she is possibly not letting off steam in the daytime and also getting lonely so when you are there she wants full attention, she doesn't understand it is night time and you want to sleep. In this case I would agree with others and suggest maybe getting her a playmate.


----------



## Liivayyyy (Aug 30, 2013)

wind1 said:


> If you are both working full time she is possibly not letting off steam in the daytime and also getting lonely so when you are there she wants full attention, she doesn't understand it is night time and you want to sleep. In this case I would agree with others and suggest maybe getting her a playmate.


I completely understand where you are coming from but most often I am not at work until 5pm. And my boyfriend gets home at 6.30pm. She is hardly left on her own. Me and my partner have considered another kitten which I am up for doing of course!! But my boyfriend is not.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

That's different then if you are there most of the day. Does she sleep lots in the daytime or is she very active? I can only suggest a longer playtime last thing at night, up to an hour if necessary. You say you are going to get a bigger board to block the doorway (if I have understood it correctly she will then have the run of the kitchen and living room?). I personally would use it to block off either the kitchen or the living room and shut her in there with all her things rather than giving her both areas. I'm sure eventually she will get the message and as she gets older she will settle more, but play, play and more play is crucial.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Liivayyyy said:


> So you most of you disagree with every thing I have said and few of you have actually experienced what I am talking about. I was chatting with a friend and actually showed her this forum and all of your posts. She was disgusted with some of your responses. Some of you have been very rude. I'm not posting on here to be told I shouldn't own a cat. I'm posting for advice which some of you actually have done thank you, it's very much appreciated!!!
> 
> For the rest of you it's your own opinion on having a cat in the bedroom at night and if you wish to tell them off when they are being naughty. My cat bailey knows mostly what she can and can't do because we tell her off. She is actual very well behaved because he have been teaching her by fussing her when she does good (e.g when we call her name and she now responds because she knows her name).* When I say telling off I DO NOT mean shouting and smacking!!* Most the time I will see her doing wrong and say he name and she looks at me and stops. It she carries on then I pick her up firmly say no and put her back down and usually she gets the hint.
> 
> My bedtime routine is playing with her for around 30mins to tire her out (maybe I need to do it for longer) and before I go to bed i put her last meal out. I feed her 3 times a day but leave out dry food during the day which she nibbles and her meals and wet food which she really looks forward to. (Gravy meals) she eats it all up.


I mentioned shouting and smacking - I'm sorry if I upset you. It was actually in response to a bit of a [email protected] comment (possibly tongue-in-cheek) about disciplining kittens by Jaaquo (?). But some people do think that a cat can be disciplined like this - I'm glad you aren't one of them. If you're out all day, I think another kitten is the best route, then Bailey and her brother/sister will wear themselves out playing.

EDIT: Sorry - had missed that your b/f doesn't want another kitten.


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Bit of background. We have 3 kittens in the 8-11 month range. We started with one. The fist book I read (the Perfect Kitten) had a big influence on me. It isn't a good book, looking back, but the first thing you read tends to stick. The intro / opening chapter is basically an essay on the importance of play for the psychological well-being of a house cat. So, armed with every toy in the shop, I set about being a good cat-slave.....

I don't work so I had the time to play with her but I was shocked by her appetite for play. Basically if not eating, toileting, grooming or sleeping - she wanted to play. We bought automatic toys. Crap. She wants to play with a being, not a thing. So, I settle into a routine of 4-5 hours play per day (though she sometimes cried for more) and was happy that way for a month or two, but...

It became to much really, so we added playmates. We planned to get one more kitten but visited two breeders on the same weekend and fell in love twice. After a couple of weeks supervised settling in they became friends. Nowadays they are totally bat-sh*t crazy. They don't play for the 4-5 hours that I was putting in with our first kitty; it's more like 3-4 hours. But, the INTENSITY of the play, OMG! I could never have competed with that. They have to be doing 20mph round the house and up the walls, often flying through the air and fighting like crazy.

At our bed-time they sleep. It has been easy to dictate their rhythm because it is all revolves around food. We feed four times a day, the last feed is at 10pm nowadays and that gives them an hour to destroy the house before we all settle down to bed. They sleep with us in the bedroom as an occasional treat, but generally not. The first kitten liked to sleep under the bed but the last one likes to sleep on my face which is cute but not practical for every day.

Before, I say the next bit let me tell you it's ridiculous how much we love those cats. We have given up our pre-cat life and absorbed ourselves into their well-being almost 100% BUT there is no doubt that we are the bosses in the household; the top-cats if you like. One of our roles is to grant and deny access to territory, often for the safety of the kittens. So, I do sympathize with your decision about not letting them have the bedroom - it's a personal call.

We have been able to let them in the bedroom sometimes and sometimes not. When we close the bedroom door they do not cry or scratch to get in because they have learned what doors are and that a human is needed to open one. It's like that with other doors too. If they want to get into the conservatory, and the door is not open, they will sit by the door, cry and stare at the nearest human for the door to be opened.

Anyway, sorry for the lengthy post. I think you should look at two things: One - getting another cat (oh... go on), two - diet. I think you really have to find a way to get her off the dry food. That could be by using an automatic feeder or by the time she is 6 months, three wet feeds per day should be ok anyways. The wet food you feed must be free of fillers if it is to satisfy her. Supermarket junk food will not leave her feeling satisfied and could even make her hyper. Trust me, if you have had an intense play session followed by a big supper of raw meat, she will groom and fall asleep.

One last thought. A this time of year it gets light early. You might want to invest in good blackout curtains or she will spring to life at dawn.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Satori said:


> Bit of background. Basically if not eating, toileting, grooming or sleeping - she wanted to play. We bought automatic toys. Crap. *She wants to play with a being, not a thing. *.


Absolutely - she is lonely and just wants another living body to share her life with. I'm sure the OP loves her to bits, but if the house is empty for long stretches of time, babycat will feel abandoned. Cats adapt better to being solitary than dogs do, but it doesn't mean that they don't need company.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

lostbear said:


> And it is my personal opinion that the only reason human men don't lick their own arses (or BolliX) is that they can't reach.


Good point Lostbear! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Liivayyyy said:


> .
> 
> 
> > I was chatting with a friend and actually showed her this forum and all of your posts. She was disgusted with some of your responses. Some of you have been very rude
> ...


----------



## Liivayyyy (Aug 30, 2013)

chillminx said:


> Liivayyyy said:
> 
> 
> > ..
> ...


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

There is a lot of advice here - many people offer the same advice (confining the kitten and playing with her intensively to wear her out), some of which isn't an option for you (getting a second kitten). Others have offered good ideas (blackout blinds, feeding advice).

I think it's a pity that you seem to have concentrated on a couple of people's opinions (which they are entitled to) rather than picked up on the suggestions offered.

You need a three-way relationship to work - you, your b/f and your cat. Only you know all of these individuals - we have never met you and are trying to help using the limited information we have. Why not just try some of the suggestions that you think are practical in your household, and see how they work.

If they don't, come back, say what went wrong, and we'll try to think of ways to adapt our ideas. Often it is trial and error, because cats, like people, are individuals, and what is right for one may not suit another. We say what has worked for us, and really can't do more than that.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Liivayyyy said:


> chillminx said:
> 
> 
> > Right so I have come and wrote on this post for advise of keeping my cat quiet at night. Not to be told I shouldn't own a cat. People who disagree with how I do stuff is fine but I don't need to be told I shouldn't own a cat. My original post was not asking if I should be owning a cat, I do not want to know your opinion on whether I should have a cat or not. At the end of the day whether you agree or not I have one. And as I am unsure what to do about her night trouble I am asking questions. If I need to ask the question if I should own I cat I will post and ask. *I would appreciate people actually posting their opinions on how to help with the night troubles. *
> ...


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Liivayyyy said:


> > People who disagree with how I do stuff is fine but I don't need to be told I shouldn't own a cat.
> 
> 
> Out of the 23 replies posted in response to your request for help, 20 posts gave you helpful advice. Only 2 replies mentioned perhaps a cat was not for you. Fair enough, they are entitled to their opinion. I am sure you can easily bring yourself overlook that _tiny percentage _ and concentrate on the *good* stuff!


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Liivayyyy said:


> chillminx said:
> 
> 
> > Right so I have come and wrote on this post for advise of keeping my cat quiet at night. Not to be told I shouldn't own a cat. People who disagree with how I do stuff is fine but I don't need to be told I shouldn't own a cat. My original post was not asking if I should be owning a cat, I do not want to know your opinion on whether I should have a cat or not. At the end of the day whether you agree or not I have one. And as I am unsure what to do about her night trouble I am asking questions. If I need to ask the question if I should own I cat I will post and ask. I would appreciate people actually posting their opinions on how to help with the night troubles.
> ...


----------



## Liivayyyy (Aug 30, 2013)

So just to let everyone know who gave advice...

We purchased a new a better laser pen then actually works and this has done the trick!!! Since we bought it she hasn't woke us once!! Until she hears the alarm go off in the morning &#55357;&#56842; lots and lots of laser pen play before bed time &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## vanillatea (Aug 31, 2013)

Fab, that's great news! I bet you're so pleased and relieved!

I was just going to suggest what we did with our 'needy' cat, which is totally different I know, but if you got desperate...was just going to say to put a bed for the cat directly outside your bedroom door, keep gently putting it back inside its bed if the scratching at the door and crying lasted a while, limit the interaction etc...but so glad the laser pen did the trick:001_tt1:


----------



## tbay007 (Aug 17, 2013)

Liivayyyy said:


> So just to let everyone know who gave advice...
> 
> We purchased a new a better laser pen then actually works and this has done the trick!!! Since we bought it she hasn't woke us once!! Until she hears the alarm go off in the morning �� lots and lots of laser pen play before bed time ��


That is good news! I do have to mention, our kitten, 6 month old, gets bored easily of the same thing over and over again. Not sure if your cat will get bored with the laser pen, but if it does, find some throw toys and use those.

My wife and I switch things up every day, sometimes throw the toys on the bed and play kitten tennis(We say 'READY?' then toss the toy and our cat dives for the mouses that we throw), sometimes laser pen, then sometimes some good old fashion shoe laces to run after. Ever since we started doing this our kitten has behaved well.

She does get into these manic modes, but from my understand that is normal for kittens and they grow out of it. During those modes, we try to play with her to get her aggression out on toys rather than us. You always know when they get into this mode because their eyes dilate and go nearly black, and just run around like crazy. Our kitten has this last sometimes up to two hours. During that time, we try our best just to divert her attention to the toys.


----------



## Liivayyyy (Aug 30, 2013)

tbay007 said:


> That is good news! I do have to mention, our kitten, 6 month old, gets bored easily of the same thing over and over again. Not sure if your cat will get bored with the laser pen, but if it does, find some throw toys and use those.
> 
> My wife and I switch things up every day, sometimes throw the toys on the bed and play kitten tennis(We say 'READY?' then toss the toy and our cat dives for the mouses that we throw), sometimes laser pen, then sometimes some good old fashion shoe laces to run after. Ever since we started doing this our kitten has behaved well.
> 
> She does get into these manic modes, but from my understand that is normal for kittens and they grow out of it. During those modes, we try to play with her to get her aggression out on toys rather than us. You always know when they get into this mode because their eyes dilate and go nearly black, and just run around like crazy. Our kitten has this last sometimes up to two hours. During that time, we try our best just to divert her attention to the toys.


Thank you this has been quite helpful  bailey is not yet bored of the laser pen, but when she gets tired she lies down and looks around for it. Not to much running around for it. I will try changing it up though!!!


----------



## vanillatea (Aug 31, 2013)

After reading this I'm slightly apprehensive about our new kitten coming in 5 weeks! Needless to say I have now bought a laser pen! and balls, my daughter is crotcheting toys...and I'm constantly thinking of new, cheapish toys to buy!!!!!!! 
Any other ideas welcome!


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

spare dressing gown belt, plastic cable ties, I have a long schooling whip with string attached to it (bought previously for a horse but its now a cat toy!) The only proper toy they have is a laser pen.


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

ive had my kitten for three weeks now, the first night we brought her home I thought id do what my mum does with her cats and let her have the run of downstairs (we have a door to shut the stairs off) I sat and listened to her cry for half an hour resisting the urge to go downstairs and bring her up (OH wouldn't let me). she soon settled down and went to sleep. 
next night he went to bed early so I snuck her upstairs feeling bad that she was on her own a lot, we both work full time. she slept on my side of the bed, yes on face at one point, but just kept putting her back on the bed and she soon learnt. 
I know you don't want kitty to sleep upstairs with you but it has done to world of good for bella, plus shes warmer than him lol we have the closest bond I know and always choses to sleep with me or on the floor next to my bed (probs has something to do with me feeding her lol). 
with the toys to keep her busy bella, and my mums cats love hair bobbles, slide them along the floor and they ping them in the air, also I got some fluffy balls (lol) and bella seems to think their mice and tries to kill them, they keep her busy for ages, especially useful while we're eating.
and the getting another cat business, I have seen how close a bond my mums cats have, we have another kitten at cats protection, just waiting for her to get old enough to come home. pretty good for my fella who 'doesn't like cats coz they pee and poo in the house and bite people' he has now changed his attitude completely but wont admit it 100%
sorry for the essay


----------



## kayyamy928 (Feb 3, 2014)

i got my kitten Bambi a year and 3 months ago ( shes a year and a half old) and we had 3 other cats at the time and she still wanted in the room no matter what just because she wanted to cuddle with us in bed. it wasn't every night but just sometimes. we recently had to move one of our cats out of the house (shes very sick) and since then Bambi has slept under the blankets with me every night and i love it because she pokes her little head out from under the blankets like a human and spoons with me, she is very warm! she constantly wants to be on my lap or by my side since we got rid of the other cat, but I don't mind it because shes like a portable heater :001_tt1:
I love the fact that my cat always wants to be around me, I definitely feel loved !! :biggrin:


----------

